# Supplements?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

What supplements do you find actually work in helping you manage or relieve your symptoms of Fibromyalgia or CFS? I haven't found anything helpful, although I've tried a lot of things (I have found some supplements helpful for IBS though, but that's another story on another forum).


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I have found evening primrose oil with starflower oil has helped me with muscle pain a little (although I originally took it for PMT) and I have been told it can help with cognitive dysfunction but im awaiting to see any results on that.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, all I can add is that I take 50 mgs of Benadryl and 6 of Melatonin 1 1/2 hours before bedtime, and they make me drowsy. Not a lot of help, but a little! I'm very interested to see what others say. Good thread Susan!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Susan,I know I said I wasnï¿½t going to come back to the Boardï¿½itï¿½s just too painful to keep following these same stories for yearsï¿½but I had to respond to this thread. I normally inhabit the Diarrhea, IBS & GERD forums, since those are my problems. Five years ago I began to take a couple of supplements for my energy levelsï¿½I have sleep apneaï¿½and my cholesterol. Imagine my surprise and delight to discover that they also eliminated my diarrhea and indigestion/reflux. In the process of trying to find out what caused this remission, I came across some compelling testimonials around the same products and FM and CFS. Essentially it is a combination of highly absorbant minerals, vits, anti-oxidents, flavonoid supplements, and griffonia seed. The people who have been successful with this treatmentï¿½because you donï¿½t get testimonials from people who donï¿½t get resultsï¿½have generally found, like I, that the relief comes gradually until it eliminates virtually all of the symptoms. I have seen my own exhaustion eliminated. (I used to nod off in the afternoon at my terminal, in meetings, and while waiting for the light to change.) My mental acuity has sharpened, my general circulation has improved, and my digestive system is completely repaired. I have a brewer friend with fibro who has had good success from drinking the wort of beer, before the sugar and yeast are added, presumably from the nutrients within it, and by taking a product called Oil of Pine, a flavonoid source. As with IBS, I donï¿½t know how many can follow this type of supplementation to remission, but I surely think it worth a try. Since the material I have is all one company centred, and since they do not wish their name splattered across bbsï¿½I have tried to get them to change their approach--the best I can do is to forward the testimonials to anyone who chooses to e-mail me. There are even some phone numbers with them so you can check with the writers. Iï¿½m sorry, because I know how suspicious everyone is; but I do think the information should be available to anyone who is looking for some non-medical approaches.Cheers,Mark


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Susan,The supplements I take are a calcium/magnesium supplement by Quest and a Multi-vitamin with zinc by Quest. A friend told me of a new supplement called Coral/Calcium and apparently this has worked wonders for her. I'm not sure who makes it, but she said that a friend of her's who had arthritis and was looking fairly bad started on this supplement and 6 months later this woman is like a new woman. Once I find out more info about this supplement, I will post it.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I take various nutritional supplements. Susan, remember how several months back I showed you a site about some "glyconutrient" supplements from Mannatech? I couldn't tell how they were helping me at the time (long story), and I eventually, gradually stopped taking them. I've had a big health relapse lately, and I've begun taking them again; I got them for free from my uncle, who'd had a large supply of them at home.At any rate, I feel that I may truly have a bit of fibromyalgia mixed with my ANS dysfunction and immune imbalances. For example, I'd gotten to the point where I was waking up at night with incredible back pain and maybe chest pain/gas; I'd also have some of this during the day. (We're also checking out other reasons for this particular pain.) I've had tons of muscle twitches for a few months, and there are the misc. other problems I've had for 3 years.After 3-4 weeks, when I'm also over the UTI, etc., I'll check back to let you know if I think this stuff is helping me. I've already noticed a slight reduction in my back pain, but I can't be sure so soon. The supplements helped an aunt of mine, who was desperate with fibro-type problems. Here are some links: http://www.mannatech.com/ http://home.vicnet.net.au/~mecfs/general/glyconutrients.html http://www.glycoscience.com/glycoscience/home.wm http://www.createlight.com/testimonials.html


----------

